# Tail stock caliper mod.



## Sylvainmom (Jan 2, 2018)

I know it has been done before but with a -30 weather I tought it would be a simple project to do since there was a good discount here at Canadian Tire. 
I used a concrete drill to drill through the caliper and then cut the remaining tips. I simply machined a bushing out of a left over mechanical tubing and drilled 1 hole for a set screwand another tapped hole to secure the caliper. Then I drilled a 10-32 hole into the tailstock itself . That was done in a blink of an eye and it’s really working well.


----------



## Tozguy (Jan 3, 2018)

C'est très bien!
Just wondering if the two mounting screws allow the caliper to pivot at all or are they snug?


----------



## Sylvainmom (Jan 3, 2018)

The mounting screw are snug, since this is only a transalation move they dont needvto allow any rotation. They are not on the same axis because I wanted the first one to be centered with my sleeve and on the second one , I’ve choosen the best place to drill on the tailstock. Less than 20$ was spent on this project.


----------

